# Barrow Gurney & The Singing Detective?



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2012)

Over the last couple of nights Tonto and I have been tucked up warm and cosy on the sofa watching TV and we put on "The Singing Detective", a drama starring Michael Gambon which was recorded if my memory serves me correctly in the late 80s or early 90s. 

Imagine our surprise when a scene unfolded with Gambon being wheeled downhill along a long, curved corridor which looked for all the world like the one in Barrow Gurney Mental Hospital. 

Now I'm sure there are other long, downhill, curved corridors they could have used and to be honest the chances of it being BG would be I suspect slim, in view of the fact BG was still operational at that time.

But it didn't half look like it!

Any offers anyone?


----------



## lilli (Feb 15, 2012)

screenshot would be good as I can think of a couple of places with curved corridors?!


----------



## mookster (Feb 15, 2012)

Fairmile had a curved corridor as well but I can't remember if it was on a hill


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry Lilli, I deleted the episodes I've watched and the next one isn't on for a week! 

Could be there then Mooks... we shall see!


----------



## jonney (Feb 16, 2012)

the episodes are all on YouTube mate


----------



## KingRat (Feb 16, 2012)

Fairmiles curved corridor was on the flat.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 16, 2012)

Wrong colour too Rob... it'll appear on another episode I'm sure.


----------



## John_D (Feb 16, 2012)

Is this the scene you were referring to?






As for colour, the series was filmed in 1986, quite possibly the walls have been repainted in the last 25 years


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 16, 2012)

It most certainly is! Well done bud.


----------



## John_D (Feb 16, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> It most certainly is! Well done bud.


I've compared it with your Barrow Gurney pics and don't think its the same place but someone on here might recognise the corridor from another explore


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2012)

It would more than likely be filmed at a live hospital, or an unused bit of a live hospital, it's very rare for TV film crews to use derelict buildings because of H&S implications and ease of filming.


----------



## John_D (Feb 16, 2012)

krela said:


> It would more than likely be filmed at a live hospital, or an unused bit of a live hospital, it's very rare for TV film crews to use derelict buildings because of H&S implications and ease of filming.


 Hospital buildings of that vintage that were 'live' in 1986 are almost certainly either derelict or demolished by now.


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2012)

Good point, I hadn't taken much note of when it was filmed, duh.


----------

